# Fat Bottom Boost Mockup Pedal - Arriving Soon!



## music6000 (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## Robert (Jul 1, 2022)

This was an odd one that I had never heard of, Reverb recommended it to me so I figured why not?

I'm really curious and interested to try out the prototype soon, looking at the schematic it almost looks Klon-like.


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (Jul 1, 2022)




----------

